Tell HN: Startup school acceptance emails are out - vbv
======
kyro
Attention all startups:

For the price of airfare from NYC and 2 nights' accommodations, I'll design
your landing page and a clever company T-shirt that I'll wear the entire day
(I'm a big dude, so that means more visibility).

Email is in my profile if interested!

------
austenallred
We should put together a list w/contact info of attendees. I'll put together a
twitter list and/or google doc if you want to email/DM me your handle and
location.

I'm driving from Salt Lake City. Rideshare available, probably driving back on
Saturday. Considering flying Allegiant ($45 each way).

~~~
alex1
Last year a bunch of people coordinated rideshares on a Facebook group.
Someone should set up a new one for this year.

EDIT: Just made one for 2013, join up:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/)

~~~
ChrisCinelli
I just joined. I will be there. I have an extra bed and I live 10 minutes from
the venue of Startup School!

~~~
novaleaf
Hi Chris, I'm coming from Thailand, if your place is within 30 min walking
distance to the venue, i'd be interested in taking you up on your offer! I'll
be in town friday night till sunday night. please let me know:

jasons aat novaleaf doot coom

------
akcreek
Just got my invite and am thrilled. My 30th birthday is the day after so I
guess I'll be spending it in SF!

------
Killah911
Anyone else heading there from Florida? I went last year, ran into some old
NASA buddies. Lot of people seemed to know each other. It's a long flight,
anyone know of which afterparties are happenning? Last time Weebly threw one
but it was too late for me to get on the list. Would love to connect with more
people this time. I've got some very interesting stories to share given that
I'm trying to launch a mini non-profit version of Y-Combinator in Melbourne,
FL :)

~~~
Skrypt
I'm from Palm Bay, FL. Just moved over to Menlo Park, CA area 2 months ago.
Would be nice to meet and hear what you got going on.

~~~
slindstr
I went to FIT (2004-2008) and moved to SF last May. Twitter contact's in my
profile if you wanna meet up!

~~~
Killah911
Hi Steve, u going to Startup bootcamp too?

------
Jun8
I've been meaning to start up my idea for _years_ and have been too
lazy/secure/whatever so far to do it. I applied on a whim, was rejected before
but this time got accepted. It may be a sign!

"In order to live free and happily, you must sacrifice boredom." This is
probably something that the younger guys here may have difficulty relating to.
Maybe I'll be able finally make the sacrifice.

------
sbuccini
Hello all,

A group of students from UC Berkeley are looking to attend, but public transit
is horrendous when it comes to getting to Cupertino. If your company (or you
as an individual) would be interested in making a tax-deductible donation to
allow us to get a bus, please let me know! My information is in my profile.
Cheers.

~~~
dzink
I am a poor startup founder as well, but I do have a car and I'm driving in
from Walnut Creek. Ping me if I should pick up people on the way.

~~~
sbuccini
Thanks for the invite. We'd like to get a bus, if there's extra space you'd be
welcome to join.

------
arram
I can put up a starving hacker or two for a couple of nights in North Beach,
San Francisco. Email in profile.

------
raginbajin
Anyone know the amount of people that got the invite?

------
younata
Driving up from Tucson, AZ. if anyone wants to ride with me (I'll take I-10
and I-5 on the 17th, leaving early morning). I can't provide accommodations
other than the ride, though. I can comfortably fit 3 others in my car.

Email is in my profile.

------
alex1
Just made a Facebook group for this year. Coordinate rideshares, lodging, etc:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/)

------
rajivtiru
So I've been waiting for my email to come but it hasn't.

I looked at this old thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4594853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4594853)

And found this RSVP link:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp](http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp)

Clicked it. And apparently I was accepted, and it let me RSVP. Please let this
be real and don't take it away.

------
ridicter
Driving in from Portland, Oregon, and staying at a friend's place a few blocks
from UC-Berkeley. Send me a message if interested. @jahnreektor on twitter!
BTW, if any folks from Vancouver or Seattle wanna carpool/caravan together,
I'm totally game!

I've actually never been to the bay area, so I'd love to visit the Gold Gate
Bridge or the headquarters of the big companies: Facebook, Google, Apple, etc.

------
gsaines
I have joined the Facebook group, but wanted to post over here as well. I have
a mini van (can seat 7 pretty comfortably) and have 5 seats available. I will
be driving from my apartment which is a 5 minute walk from the glen park Bart
station. Drop me a line if you need a ride and we can coordinate.

------
sumit_psp
If anyone wants to meetup the day before/after the event to discuss ideas/hear
about my startup let me know. I am always excited to meet new people, listen
to their ideas an give/get feedback.

------
guilhermelam
Looks like most people will be around SF on Friday 18th already, what about we
arrange some kind of meet up? This sounds like a great opportunity to get a
bunch of interesting people and ideas together!

------
startupfounder
Ran into PG at a Cafe in Cambridge, MA this past Saturday while out on a walk
with my girlfriend and it got me excited for another Startup School. Looking
forward to seeing you all out in the valley.

------
nyan_sandwich
Yikes I'm in!

Coming from Vancouver. I'll probably be staying for a few days around the even
to absorb the atmosphere.

I guess I'll need to share cars with someone for transport.

~~~
jtcchan
Also coming from Vancouver. Let me know if you want to meet up. Email's in
profile.

~~~
nyan_sandwich
>Email's in profile

you sure about that? I don't see it. And yes I'd love to meet up.

------
zindlerb
Will there be a live stream of the Startup School event?

------
achalv
Accepted, and definitely attending! Looking forward to meeting up with people
before/during/after. I'm flying in from Champaign, IL.

------
samiq
Very excited stuff, I will be flying from Tallinn, Estonia, though I am from
Costa Rica. Looking forward to a great event and meeting all of you.

------
yoshyosh
Woot! Anyone have space to rideshare to/from SF?

~~~
whbk
Just got the email..I'm in SOMA and looking to rideshare as well. Happy to
pitch in for someone else to drive or I can get a zipcar if some others want
to split the cost of that.

~~~
jivid
I'm down to split the cost of a zipcar as well! Will be going from Lower
Haight

~~~
necubi
I'm also in lower haight and looking for a ride.

------
scotthtaylor
Coming in from London for the weekend - don't have anywhere to stay yet. Would
be interested in meeting up with some people!

~~~
simonswords82
Hey I'm flying over from London too. Let's swap details and perhaps meet up
over there - you can get me on simon AT staffsquared.com

~~~
scotthtaylor
Hey Simon - what day are you flying over?

~~~
simonswords82
Land at SFO on the Friday afternoon, leaving on Monday evening.

------
gourneau
YeeHaw I am going! If anyone needs a ride from around the Lower Haight area of
SF to Cupertino I have room for 3 passengers.

~~~
nezaj
I'm interested! Sending an email your way!

------
ishake
Got accepted! Anyone flying in from Toronto?

~~~
Element_
I am (coming from Waterloo)

------
arunpn123
Applied on a whim and got in. But being a student, the cost of travel from
Atlanta is making me think twice.

------
ramoq
Got accepted as well :D Anyone get rejected? I wonder how competitive it
is/was this year

~~~
ratsimihah
I was wondering the same thing, since I didn't have a very impressive
application.

------
johnjackamend
Ahhh cheers to obliviousness.. Wish I would've applied! Enjoy it you lucky
dogs!

------
_sentient
Going, and would love to meet up with people before/after. Flying in from SD.

------
hipaulshi
Excited! both me and my co-founder got selected! Canceled meetup that day! XD

------
andreaBG
I'm coming from Austin, TX if there are others from Texas attending?

~~~
billboebel
Yes. From austin.

~~~
colbyh
I will pay a hefty sum (and a free ride from the airport) for a few breakfast
tacos from Taco Window, Taco Deli, Tamale House, or even Bill Miller's (most
underrated taco in Austin). I moved over a year ago and wake up every morning
craving one.

------
jervisfm
If you did not apply, are you still eligible or allowed to go ?

~~~
OafTobark
No. I don't believe they'll let you in the door.

~~~
jervisfm
Ah, I guess that makes sense. I just have to go with the live stream.

------
phildini
I'll see all you lovely people on the 18th! I got in!

~~~
presty
you mean 19th

------
fnbr
Anyone coming from Edmonton who wants to drive down?

------
stirno
Excited to go, booking my flight from MSP now! :)

~~~
jmartin
I'm from MSP and will also be attending. Can't wait!

------
ratsimihah
Anyone driving from NY who wants to carpool? :)

------
zachlatta
Coming from LA. Super excited to see the area!

------
benblair
Very excited! Anyone else coming from Chicago?

~~~
dzink
Flying in for that weekend, but I do live in the Bay.

------
ajiang
Very excited. Booking my flight now to SF :)

------
Michael_Murray
Flight booked. Can't wait.

------
agibsonccc
Got mine. Can't wait!

------
aswath87
anyone wants to drive down from Seattle?

------
anish_m
see yall in cupertino!

